# Thùng rác 60lit thích hợp dùng gia đình-0911.041.000



## vuthithinh (17/5/21)

Theo ước tính, hơn 80% rác nhựa trong đại dương bắt nguồn từ đất liền, trong đó đô thị đóng vai trò chủ đạo. Tân An là một thành phố thuộc đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, hạ nguồn của dòng Mekong, là một trong 10 con sông gây ô nhiễm nhất thế giới, mang rác nhựa theo dòng chảy của mình ra đại dương. Việc thu gom rác thải không triệt để, cùng với việc lạm dụng đồ nhựa dùng một lần, không chỉ gây gánh nặng cho hệ thống thu gom xử lý rác thải mà còn thất thoát ra môi trường, khiến cho các con sông, ao hồ, đất đai và không khí ngày càng trở nên ô nhiễm.

Từ ngày 5 tháng 11 trở đi, toàn bộ các hộ dân, cơ quan, các cơ sở sản xuất, kinh doanh, dịch vụ của Phường 3, thành phố Tân An sẽ thực hiện phân loại rác thải tại nguồn. Theo đó, rác được phân thành 3 loại: rác hữu cơ, rác tái chế và rác thải còn lại và được thu gom vào các ngày quy định. Rác sau đó sẽ được mang đi xử lý riêng biệt. Rác hữu cơ sẽ được sản xuất thành phân bón hữu cơ, rác tái chế sẽ được tái chế và rác còn lại được xử lý theo quy định. Đây là một trong những nỗ lực rất lớn của chính quyền địa phương trong việc giải quyết tình trạng quá tải của các bãi rác trên địa bàn tỉnh Long An, tận dụng nguồn tài nguyên rác, đồng thời góp phần ngăn chặn rác, đặc biệt là rác thải nhựa, thất thoát ra hệ thống sông ngòi, kênh rạch và đại dương. 

Mong rằng mô hình này sẽ đạt được hiệu quả cao và được nhân rộng trên cả nước. Để dần có thói quen phân loại rác thải tại mỗi gia đình, cần trang bị đầy đủ thùng rác, vật dụng chứa rác phù hợp.

*Thùng rác 40lit 2 ngăn phân loại rác*

- Kích thước: 43x33x49 cm

- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE

- Đặc điểm: nắp kín, có 2 ngăn, có đạp chân.

- Bảo hành: 6 tháng






*Thùng rác 120lit, nắp kín-thùng rác công cộng*




- Kích thước: 490x550x930mm
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam, vàng, đỏ
- Nắp kín, 2 bánh xe
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Bảo hành : 6 tháng.
*Thùng rác 240lit, nắp kín, có hai bánh xe*
- Kích thước: 600x 740x1015mm
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam
- Nắp kín, 2 bánh xe
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Bảo hành : 6 tháng.
_*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*_
*1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại HCM: 154/1, QL1A, Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
2.VĂN PHÒNG CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI
Tại Hà Nội: KCN Ngọc Hồi, xã Ngọc Hồi , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.
3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: Tổ 6, ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Mail: vuthithinh25697@gmail.com*
_*LH 0911.041.000-ms Thịnh*_


----------

